# Tripwire or Aide?

## dman777

I'm trying to decide between using Tripwire or Aide. Which is most popular? It seems that Aide is more developed by the community, but I don't like how the database is not encrypted. I like how Tripwire's database is encrypted and you need a key to modify it. It seems with Aide I would have to store the database and it's bin files on a removeable medium so an attacked couldn't modify it.

----------

## cach0rr0

if someone has root, encrypting the DB is completely pointless. You don't need to modify it if you can outright replace it; and that's just the tip of the iceberg. 

Tripwire seems more popular IMHO, but I've normally opted for aide - no real scientific reason other than I started using it years upon years ago, and have stuck with it, because I'm comfortable with it.

----------

